# Both are a great listen



## lsaff

Hello all.

I am trying to use the phrase: "*Both are a great listen*".

Would it translate _auf Deutsch_ as: "*Beide sind hören ein Großes*"?

_Alle Hilfe wird dankbar empfangen!_


----------



## sokol

Hello,

could you probably try again? Your first try doesn't make sense at all and your German won't get better if you don't practise. 

A hint: don't use a nominalised adjective in German; or if you do you need to rephrase completely.
(By the way, I am surprised by your use of English "a great listen", I didn't know that it is possible to use a nominalised verb in English here. )

If you can't do any better we will of course help you.


----------



## whoknew123

Yeah, "a great listen" and phrases like it are commonly used.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

sokol said:


> By the way, I am surprised by your use of English "a great listen", I didn't know that it is possible to use a nominalised verb in English here. )


Hi sokol,

As WK123 has aready said, this works. For example:

_The new Linkin Park album is *a great listen* =_
_The new Linkin Park album is great to listen to_

_Have *a good listen* = listen well / listen carefully_

Abba


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Eine Entsprechung unter Einbeziehung von "Hören" gibt es im Deutschen meines Wissens nicht, außer:

"Das neue Linkin Park Album ist ein großartiger Hörgenuss."

Das scheint mir aber, zumindest auf Linkin Park bezogen, nicht recht zu passen. 

Man würde statt "a great listen" wohl einfach "toll", "phantastisch" oder "großartig" sagen. 

"Das neue Linkin Park Album ist großartig."

Die *Umgangssprache* verfügt außerdem über weitere, neuere Varianten:

"Das neue Linkin Park Album ist groß."
"Das neue Linkin Park Album ist großes Kino."


----------



## Brioche

I'm no German, but I want to say _Beide sind ein großes Hörvergnügen_.

Do I get a cigar?


----------



## sokol

Brioche said:


> I'm no German, but I want to say _Beide sind ein großes Hörvergnügen_.
> 
> Do I get a cigar?


Sure you've deserved a cigar for that one. 
A good choice, neutral and rather universal (not context-dependend).


----------



## brian

More examples of this phenomenon:

_Johnny Cash's biography is a great *read*._ <- from "to read (a book)"
_ Did you have a nice *run*?_ <- from "to run"
_ I got my PC on sale; it was a really good *buy*._ <- from "to buy (a PC)"
_It's a long *drive* from Los Angeles to New York._ <- from "to drive"

But it doesn't work for every verb:

_The new Cohen brothers film is an excellent *watch*/*see*. _ <- from "to watch/see (a film)"
_Sunday breakfast is a great *eat*. _ <- from "to eat (Sunday breakfast)"

I don't know if there's a rule or not.


----------



## Derselbe

brian said:


> More examples of this phenomenon:
> 
> _Johnny Cash's biography is a great *read*._ <- from "to read (a book)"
> _ Did you have a nice *run*?_ <- from "to run"
> _ I got my PC on sale; it was a really good *buy*._ <- from "to buy (a PC)"
> _It's a long *drive* from Los Angeles to New York._ <- from "to drive"
> 
> But it doesn't work for every verb:
> 
> _The new Cohen brothers film is an excellent *watch*/*see*. _ <- from "to watch/see (a film)"
> _Sunday breakfast is a great *eat*. _ <- from "to eat (Sunday breakfast)"
> 
> I don't know if there's a rule or not.



Seems to be the same in German. Only the "rule" seems to run along different verbs.

_it was a really good *buy*._ -> Es war ein guter Kauf.
_It's a long *drive -> *_Es ist eine lange Fahrt. 

The others don't work in German


----------



## lsaff

brian said:


> _The new Cohen brothers film is an excellent *watch*/*see*. _ <- from "to watch/see (a film)"


 
I think "a great watch" works fine.

_Shahid Afridi's innings was a great *watch  *_
_Shahid Afridi's innings was a great *see *_


----------



## whoknew123

Yeah I think a great watch is fine too.


----------



## brian

Hmm... still sounds funny to me. But anyway, the point is that some verbs work and some don't.


----------



## dec-sev

Derselbe said:


> The others don't work in German


Wie wäre es mit _Lesen_? 
_Dostoevsky ist ein tolles Lesen._
Klingt etwas komisch, aber nicht wegen Lesen, ich vermute 


whoknew123 said:


> Yeah I think a great watch is fine too.


 _Yeah _makes me think that I'd better believe brain in this particular case


----------



## mannibreuckmann

dec-sev said:


> Wie wäre es mit _Lesen_?
> _Dostoevsky ist ein tolles Lesen._
> Klingt etwas komisch, aber nicht wegen Lesen, ich vermute



Doch, wegen "Lesen". Wie oben bereits erwähnt geht es aber mit zusammengesetzten Nomen, z.B.:

"Dostojewski ist ein tolles Leseerlebnis."


----------



## Derselbe

dec-sev said:


> Wie wäre es mit _Lesen_?
> _Dostoevsky ist ein tolles Lesen._
> Klingt etwas komisch, aber nicht wegen Lesen, ich vermute



In der Tat. Klingt komisch. Jedoch entgegen deiner Vermutung gerade wegen des "Lesen". Außerdem besteht noch Uneinigkeit über die Bildung dieser Form. Im Englischen wird das nämlich mit dem Wortstamm gemacht. Das wäre dann im Deutschen "...ist ein tolles Les", was noch absurder klingt. Mit "Kauf" geht es allerdings.


----------



## dec-sev

Derselbe said:


> ... Im Englischen wird das nämlich mit dem Wortstamm gemacht. Das wäre dann im Deutschen "...ist ein tolles Les", was noch absurder klingt. Mit "Kauf" geht es allerdings.


Im Englischen nimmt man ein Verb und verwendet es als Substantiv. So habe ich die „Regel“ verstanden. Im Deutschen scheint mir alles mehr oder weniger dasselbe zu sein. _Kauf _und _Fahrt_ doch sind Substantive. Wie wäre mit _Lauf_. Stellen wir uns vor, dass wir in Pekin einen Leichtathletikswettbewerb verfolgen. Kann ich sagen „das war ein toller Lauf“? 


mannibreuckmann said:


> Doch, wegen "Lesen". Wie oben bereits erwähnt geht es aber mit zusammengesetzten Nomen, z.B.:
> 
> "Dostojewski ist ein tolles Leseerlebnis."


Nicht mit allen, falls ich es richtig verstehe. 
_Dostojewski ist ein tolles Abendslesen_. Vermute, es geht nicht. Aber _Abendslesen_ ist ein zusammengestellter Nomen. Oder? _Nomen_ ist Substantiv? In meinem Wörterbuch _Nomen_ ist _name_.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Nein, es funktioniert anders:

Ein Buch von Dostojewski kann ein *Genuss*/ein *Erlebnis*/ein *Vergnügen* sein, wenn man es *liest*. Also kann jemand sagen:

Dostojewski ist ein *Lesegenuss*/ein *Leseerlebnis*/ein *Lesevergnügen*.

Anderes Beispiel:

Die Firma VW ist der Meinung, dass es ein *Vergnügen* sei, ihre Autos zu *fahren*. Das werbewirksame Ergebnis ist:

"*Fahrvergnügen*"


----------



## dec-sev

Jetzt verstehe ich. Danke.


----------



## Derselbe

dec-sev said:


> Im Englischen nimmt man ein Verb und verwendet es als Substantiv. So habe ich die „Regel“ verstanden. Im Deutschen scheint mir alles mehr oder weniger dasselbe zu sein. _Kauf _und _Fahrt_ doch sind Substantive. Wie wäre mit _Lauf_. Stellen wir uns vor, dass wir in Pekin einen Leichtathletikswettbewerb verfolgen. Kann ich sagen „das war ein toller Lauf“?



Ja. "Lauf" und "Fahrt" funktionieren wunderbar.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

dec-sev said:


> Im Englischen nimmt man ein Verb und verwendet es als Substantiv. So habe ich die „Regel“ verstanden. Im Deutschen scheint mir alles mehr oder weniger dasselbe zu sein. _Kauf _und _Fahrt_ doch sind Substantive. Wie wäre mit _Lauf_. Stellen wir uns vor, dass wir in Pekin einen Leichtathletikswettbewerb verfolgen. Kann ich sagen „das war ein toller Lauf“?


Ich bin jetzt leider der Meinung, dass wir diese grammatikalische Besonderheit nicht klar genug definiert haben. Es geht hier nicht (alleine) darum, ob man im Allgemeinen Substantive aus Verben herleiten kann, sondern vielmehr um die Frage, ob man dann diese Substantive als Beschreibungswörter für andere (eigentlich "inkompatible") Substantive verwenden kann. Zum Beispiel:

_"The BMW Z4 is a good drive." _

Das geht nämlich problemlos im Englischen. Trotz der Existenz des Wortes "Fahrt", funktioniert das gleiche im Deutschen aber nicht:

_"Der BMW Z4 ist eine gute Fahrt." _

Ähnlich kann man im Englischen auch solche Dinge sagen:

_"The first option is your best bet." _

Im Deutschen kann man das eben genannte Beispiel aber nicht eins-zu-eins übernehmen:

_"Die erste Option ist deine beste Wette." _

Weitere Beispiele:

_"The new sketch show on TV is a laugh." _
_"The Matterhorn is a tough climb." _
_"The Barrier Reef is a great dive." _


Aber:

_"The River Spey is a great fish." _
(Stattdessen: _"The River Spey is a great place to fish."_ )

Also, wie Brian schon sagte, nicht alle Verben funtionieren. Ganz im gegenteil, wenn man ein beliebiges Verb aus dem Wörterbuch nehmen würde, wäre es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass das ausgewählte Verb in dieses Muster 'reinpassen würde.

Was mich interessieren würde, wäre die Antwort auf die Frage, ob es im Deutschen andere Beispiele gibt, außer _"XYZ ist/war ein guter Kauf"_, wo die gleiche Konstruktion analog zum Englischen angewendet werden kann?

Abba


----------



## Hutschi

In vielen Fällen kann man in Deutsch auch den Infinitiv verwenden.

Das Buch war toll zu lesen.

Das hängt aber immer vom Verb ab.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ich finde, dass die Beispiele "Fahrt", "Lauf" und "Kauf" in der Frage nicht weiterführen.

"Der Kauf", "der Lauf" und "die Fahrt" sind ganz normale Nomen.

Davon, dass hier - wie im Englischen - der *Infinitiv* des Verbs als Nomen fungiert, kann keine Rede sein.


----------



## Hutschi

mannibreuckmann said:


> Ich finde, dass die Beispiele "Fahrt", "Lauf" und "Kauf" in der Frage nicht weiterführen.
> 
> "Der Kauf", "der Lauf" und "die Fahrt" sind ganz normale Nomen.
> 
> Davon, dass hier - wie im Englischen - der *Infinitiv* des Verbs als Nomen fungiert, kann keine Rede sein.



Wahrscheinlich ist deshalb in Deutsch oft der Infinitiv verwendbar, denn dann ist ja die Form fast analog. Stimmt das?


----------

